# Cat carrier



## Abirose (Jun 25, 2012)

My cat Lisla wouldn't get into her carrier today so I cancelled my vet appt. 
Which kind of carrier can be recommended for her because I will get a new one.?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Is it large enough for her? Perhaps that is the problem.
I'd suggest leaving it out (take door off it you can) and start off by pitting her food just inside it. Just near the door. Do this every day till she accepts it. Then move it a little further in. It may take a month or so till she's fine with it.
Make it something she sees day in day out.
Good luck!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

We just have a bog standard one with a blanket in & our kit just walks straight in... Always reluctant to get out though, heehee!
You can get some nice ones now... I'm sure suggestions will come through soon.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have this one

Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier - Great deals at zooplus

The top opens right up, so it might be easier for you.

I also leave the carrier out at all times, and I often find one of them asleep in there. When it comes to v e t time, they go in no problem


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it front loading or top loading. I bought a front loading carrier from [email protected] but my cat hated it and I ended up standing it on its end and lowering her in.

I bought one of those wire top loading ones which is much better. Similar to the top one on this page. http://www.metalcote.co.uk/products.html


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> Is it front loading or top loading. I bought a front loading carrier from [email protected] but my cat hated it and I ended up standing it on its end and lowering her in.
> 
> I bought one of those wire top loading ones which is much better. Similar to the top one on this page. Cat Basket Manufactuerer | Animal Traps | Cat Carrier | Wire Cages | Dog Kennels and Travel Carriers | Puppy Pens | Mesh Wire Pet Cages


Not pretty but I have to say I think they are great.Easier to load with a reluctant cat and they can see all around and seem to settle much better.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

buffie said:


> Not pretty.


no one said going to the vets had to be glamourous


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cookieandme said:


> no one said going to the vets had to be glamourous


It never is :arf:,even I imagine with the posh carriers.Cats dont care they will do what is needed to be done in posh or practical carriers.It is though much easier to clean the practical carrier


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

buffie said:


> It never is :arf:,even I imagine with the posh carriers.Cats dont care they will do what is needed to be done in posh or practical carriers.It is though much easier to clean the practical carrier


Sorry Buffie but Sweetie would disagree with you there - we tried *4 *different carriers, including a nice expensive wicker one before finally 'agreeing' to the (even more expensive!) Cabrio. It has been a godsend for a cat who normally goes into vapours when going to the vets. The cabrio is larger than the others we tried and she doessn't try to claw her way out (there are no metal bars & she has a nice perspex window to look through). The vets love it too because they can just open it from the top and don't have to sacrifice their hand in the process of getting her out :blushing: If you have a problem cat, then I can highly recommend this carrier


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I have this one
> 
> Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier - Great deals at zooplus
> 
> ...


I have this one too, best carrier I've had x


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

malibu said:


> I have this one too, best carrier I've had x


Another one here (mines orange and grey) and they are excellent. I was a bit wary about the door latch as it seemed a bit flimsy, but all four of my cats have used it at least twice each with no problems. It's size means there's lots of room for even a large cat to move around freely and there's great all round visibility for them. Highly recommended 

Ian


----------



## pointeless (Apr 14, 2012)

I also had trouble with my cat roger getting him into a front loading carrier
I bought him a top loading wire one so he can see out and you would not believe how much easier he is to get in and out of it!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I did everything I could possibly think of to convince the boys that cat carriers were great...

The carriers are out all the time with the doors open, I feed them their wet food in there twice a day with no problem, I scatter feed the little dry food they get and always make sure to throw some in the carriers, I've thrown treats and whole prey in there - even locked the beloved whole prey inside for a while so the cats were desperate to get in... 

But the moment I need to get them in to go somewhere they leg it, Bob literally vanishes the moment he realises.

The last time I used the old front opening carriers it took me an hour to get Bob in - he was petrified and I ended up in tears (not to mention bleeding profusely). Never again!

I ditched my front opening carriers for the Cabrios too and I love them. As long as I catch Bob before he disappears under the bed I can just pop him in the top with no fuss. Saves a huge amount of time and stress for all concerned - well worth the money imo.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

I reccommend a front loading Carrier and a good tip I found useful when working at the cattery is to back the cat in i.e. put his bum facing the opeing and push him in - often works better than trying to get them in head first.


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I have this one
> 
> Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier - Great deals at zooplus
> 
> ...


I have this one too... in pink.. to match my car although my kitty is a boy lol! Its great never had any problems... pick him up and pop him in from the top!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the wicker carrier that stays out all the time, which is very practical if you live in a small place or with small storage. Ari uses it as a day bed and sometimes I didn't even need to lure her into the carrier... just had to put the door. http://http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_carriers_travel/wicker_cat_carrier/13605

And it's vey pretty. We always get compliments in the vet and cattery.


----------



## Abirose (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone for this advice. I have two cats and now have one broken carrier and one which is way to small front opening. A couple of days ago I bought a fancy whicker one on gum tree and came home to find Lisla sleeping in th small carrier! I will get another carrier soon and most likely go for either of your recommendations . Thank you again for much needed advice xx


----------

